# Which instrument is more difficult: violin or bass violin?



## UnauthorizedRosin

I tried looking online for articles discussing which instrument is the most difficult. Typically, they came down to two instruments: piano and violin and most often violin was deemed the more difficult of the two. From what I've seen, the reasons why violin is considered the most difficult also apply to bass violin, yet bass seems to have some aspects of playing it that make it more difficult than playing violin, based on what I've heard as I don't play bass, just violin. You must shift more often, bowing is less easy to control, and there's finger extensions and stretching one's hand more often. (Correct me if I'm wrong on any of those; as I said I don't play bass.) Yet when talking to another person about this, she brought up the point that it could be around even or violin is harder because violin typically has more complex music than bass most the time. What would you think? Is it more difficult to play violin or bass, or is it about even?


----------



## Dan Ante

I used to play pro Double Bass in Dance Bands, Jazz Bands etc and 99% of that was pizzicato and was not hard technically but was very hard on your fingers (RH) I only did one year with Violin and never got to the Pizzicato stage but I realise that is very difficult with left hand pizz. Bowing on Bass can be tricky at least for me as an amature classical Bassist and yes the music is simpler at a glance but just as hard to play. Which is hardest I would guess at Violin.


----------



## Morimur

Play the cello.


----------



## Pugg

Violin is harder, much more work in the orchestra.


----------

